# Post your 10g Pics



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I had this running before the server went down. I have a 10g and thinking of redecorating, but need ideas. Post your 10g tank pics here. Mine is a cloudy.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If I had that tank, first I'll change the subtrate as I can't stand bright gravel LOL.
Mabey some river sand.
And then just have a few tall plants but nothing too bushy because there isn't much room anyway.
Also, some kind of cave for your female opaline gourami to hide in.
My camera isn't working at the moment so thats why I had to describe mine. :lol: 
(The only thing I don't have is a cave because I don't have any fish that need priversy).


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Cichlid Man @ Sat Jan 22 said:


> Mabey some river sand.


GREAT IDEA!!
Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Lisas_lair (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man @ Sat Jan 22 said:


> Also, some kind of cave for your female opaline gourami to hide in.


ummm. Gouramies do not hide in caves. They will however, hide amongst the plants 

Ken


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ok i remember this post...Here are some of mine.
couple of my fry tanks:

















My SW 10g


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

heres my 10g I have in my room.

and a random pic of my Black red-tail shark!!! he's 4-5 inches.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2005)

My 10g and fishies =D

5 zebra danios

1 Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami


----------

